#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT Befund übersetzen >

## KMausi

Hallo Leute! 
Ich war vor einer Woche beim MRT und habe jetzt meinen Befund erhalten.
Nachdem dieser für einen normalen Menschen nicht verständlich ist, würde ich euch bitten, mir diesen zu übersetzen. 
Befund:
aufgehobene HWS-Lordosen und etwa 1mm breite mediane Bandscheibenprotrusionen C4/5 und C5/6 ohne Kompressionszeichen.
Keine Myelopathie und kein größerer Discusprolaps. 
Hilfe! Wer versteht das? 
Ich hoffe nur, das es nichts schlimmes ist! 
LG Mausi

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Mausi 
Nein, es ist nichts schlimmes. Nur unangenehm. Die Wölbung deiner Halswirbelsäule ist aufgehoben. Zwischen 4., 5. und 6. Halswirbel befinden sich jeweils Bandscheibenvorwölbungen. Sie drücken aber nirgendwo drauf. Größere Bandscheibenvorfälle sind nicht zu sehen. Das Rückenmark arbeitet normal. 
Du solltest dir eine Verordnung für Physiotherapie ausstellen lassen, damit sich der Befund nicht verschlechtert. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## KMausi

Hallo Christiane! 
Danke für deine Übersetzung. 
Ich habe ab Mitte Oktober für ein Monat lang Massagen und Moorpackungen verschrieben bekommen. Hilft das auch?
Bekomme ich diese Physiotherapie vom Hausarzt verordnet? 
Liebe Grüße
Mausi

----------


## Christiane

Massagen sind ein Teil der Physiotherapie. Sie lockern die Muskulatur, fördern die Durchblutung, man reduziert damit die Schmerzen. Solange du in deinen alten Gewohnheiten verbleibst, ist der Erfolg der Massagen aber nur von begrenzter Dauer. Du solltest dir im Anschluss eine Verordnung für Krankengymnastik geben lassen. Das kann der Hausarzt, aber auch der Orthopäde machen. Das was die Kollegin dir zeigt, muss zuhause weitergeführt werden. So hast du einen längerfristigen Erfolg.  
Gruß Christiane

----------

